# Freshly Harvested in the Fall, Washington Great Nettle seeds, $2



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

They are ideally planted in the coolness of Fall or in the early Spring. They can be sown lightly on the ground and kept moist til sprouted. If they are left and uncared for, they typically will sprout and grow anyhow..as long as they have moisture. The life span of a Nettle seed can be 30 years! 

Nettles are packed with nutrition being the most healthy green we can eat, loaded with vitamins and minerals plus 40% protein per leaf volume. The leaves make an excellent medicinal tea while tasty, also helps with congestion during colds, helps loosen phlegm with allergies and asthma, prescribed by doctors in Europe for prostate health and Gout sufferers. The tea is said to equalize the blood acid levels which is also beneficial to those with blood issues involving kidney function and the need for blood cleansing. This is always good to allow doctors to know you are consuming the tea as it can amplify some medications slightly. The Nettle makes an excellent salve and medicinal oil that can be used for burns, cuts and scrapes as it is anti bacterial plus good for wrinkles as it is very skin softening....the tea can be used for a hair rinse for stimulating the scalp to prevent or slow hair loss. 

The Nettle Tea is also very good to prevent and help rid one's self of a Urinary Tract infection!

$2 a pack plus stamp for mailed pmts. Please round a paypal pmt to $3 if using this option..thank you most kindly~

[email protected]

You get more than 200 seeds freshly harvested and ready to plant!


You can pm me for mailing addy and also email me at the email addy above if you prefer. Post on the page also if you like. 

Nettles below are babies...these can grow up to ten feet tall in Washington making them the very tallest of their variety and quite potent.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Available now! These are best sown in the coolness of Fall. They love acid type soil like that found by cedar trees and they enjoy shade. In mild climates they can even handle full sun like in the Pacific Northwest. I have been able to grow them in Colorado! There they prefer shade and a more sheltered area to grow in.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

You may also plant these now in the Spring! 

These are offered at $2 a pack and a stamp. You can mail payment or send paypal. 

[email protected] 

Or pm for mailing addy. 

Have a lovely day!









photo taken by:
Lori Christie


----------

